# How to support 2nd row of tiles on shower walls over Redguard



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Nice job Angus


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I did 8x24 vertical. Didn't have any "strange" issues.


Nice work Angus!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> Nice job Angus


Dam your fast Jarvis :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> where ever you need the support put a couple of rows of masking tape
> (1 1/2" wide) - next, use hot glue to glue on a pc of ply strip or strapping - hold it for 5-10 seconds and you are done. Tile then pull off the strip or strap the next day along with the tape.


I kind of understand, but not totally. Do you put two rows of 1-1/2" tape, so about < 3" band, then hot glue the ledger to that?

On another note/thought, If you screwed your ledger through the Kerdi, would a kerdi patch be adequate or is there something I'm missing with that idea?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Shawn Prentice said:


> I kind of understand, but not totally. Do you put two rows of 1-1/2" tape, so about < 3" band, then hot glue the ledger to that?
> 
> On another note/thought, If you screwed your ledger through the Kerdi, would a kerdi patch be adequate or is there something I'm missing with that idea?


Yes to the first part.

If you screw through kerdi you need to have a patch that is about 4" square. - Easily done - just be careful of the build-up.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Tattoo said:


> Dam your fast Jarvis :laughing:


 
I'm glad its you and not my wife saying that:laughing:


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the follow-up, Jarvis and the great tip. I figured the 4" square knowing the 2" lap rule and agree with the build-up concern. I just as soon do it your way without putting any holes in the membrane.


----------



## vicharrisdesign (Dec 1, 2009)

I had to go with the standard ledger screwed into the wall. 24"x12" tiles with a 1/2" notched trowel were just too heavy for the tape idea Jarvis. Thanks though. Maybe I was just not doing something right.


----------



## vicharrisdesign (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a low res pic of the outcome. Still waiting on the glass people.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Krick Krock:
> 
> http://www.raimondiusa.com/ta_wl_lvl.html


Angus, you are one of the biggest CT posters responsible for my google bookmarks on overload. Please stop giving me all these cool links to new toys I just have to have. Thank You. :surrender:


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but if anyone wants some of those Raimondi gizmos I will knock the rust off of em and send em your way. They are useless.

For weird bracing sometimes I will use 2x2, with 2 legs mounted with one screw each so they pivot,like an upside down U, cardboard cushion under the leg. I use those on fireplaces a lot, and they hold decent weight, but a 2x4 top will hold anything.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Kyras said:


> I'm late to the party, but if anyone wants some of those Raimondi gizmos I will knock the rust off of em and send em your way. They are useless.
> 
> For weird bracing sometimes I will use 2x2, with 2 legs mounted with one screw each so they pivot,like an upside down U, cardboard cushion under the leg. I use those on fireplaces a lot, and they hold decent weight, but a 2x4 top will hold anything.


I keep a few scrap pieces of Azek on the truck and use 'em the same way. If I have my brad nailer already out I'll shoot a few 2" into the studs and just Kerdi fix over the holes later. Nice thing about the pvc is it's always straight and won't rot or grow mold. When they get full of screw holes, I just throw em out and chop up a few more.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

vicharrisdesign said:


> Here's a low res pic of the outcome. Still waiting on the glass people.


The work looks very good Vic... I'm curious about the curb. The proportions seem way too heavy for such a small shower.


----------



## vicharrisdesign (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks ChrWright. Well, the curb is just the standard 3 2x4's stacked on top of one another. It does look wide from the picks because the shower is pretty small. I wanted to increase the size but the HO did want to spend the extra money.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

vicharrisdesign said:


> Thanks ChrWright. Well, the curb is just the standard 3 2x4's stacked on top of one another. It does look wide from the picks because the shower is pretty small. I wanted to increase the size but the HO did want to spend the extra money.


2x4's on a curb :shutup:



EDIT: Whoops, I always forget when I'm using the search function. Digging up those old posts.. LOL


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

nhill2090 said:


> 2x4's on a curb :shutup:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, I always forget when I'm using the search function. Digging up those old posts.. LOL


Well, since you dug it up. What's wrong with constructing a curb out of 2x4's? As long as they're not PT, there's no problem.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Well, since you dug it up. What's wrong with constructing a curb out of 2x4's? As long as they're not PT, there's no problem.


every curb ive seen constructed with 2x4's out here has been seen while tearing out the shower for failure. Most of them allow some amount of moisture to reach the 2x4, and as we all know, wood expands and contracts. The ones I have torn out blow the grouts and crack the tile from the wood expanding.

We pour all our curbs with sand mix. :thumbup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

nhill2090 said:


> every curb ive seen constructed with 2x4's out here has been seen while tearing out the shower for failure. Most of them allow some amount of moisture to reach the 2x4, and as we all know, wood expands and contracts. The ones I have torn out blow the grouts and crack the tile from the wood expanding.
> 
> We pour all our curbs with sand mix. :thumbup:


If properly assembled, there's no problem whatsoever using 2x4's for curb construction. 

With the curb failures you've demo'd, were the 2x4's pressure treated?

How do you "pour" your curbs with sand mix? Got any pics?


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, let's see some pics. Teach me the right way. I've always seen it built of 2x material and covered with liner. No issues yet.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Please teach---Pictures,too


----------

